

Brebis, the fully automated backup checker - carlchenet
http://www.brebisproject.org

======
carlchenet
fsniper:

Thanks for your remarks. They are really much appreciated. Below are some
answers I hope can help:

Extensive list of supported features:
[http://brebisproject.org/projects/brebis/wiki/Extensive_list...](http://brebisproject.org/projects/brebis/wiki/Extensive_list_of_supported_features)

How does Brebis work:

Brebis in the first run creates a list of files inside the archives with
parameters about these files. In the second run, Brebis verifies the files
thanks to the list of files it previously generated.

A full example about how to use Brebis is available at
[http://carlchenet.com/2013/10/17/brebis-0-7-the-fully-
automa...](http://carlchenet.com/2013/10/17/brebis-0-7-the-fully-automated-
backup-checker/)

Compatibility with mainstream backup solutions:

At this time I could not perform a full study of the compatibilty of Brebis
with the mainstream backup solutions. Given the fact Brebis supports classic
archive formats (tar, gzip, bzip2, lzma, zip), Brebis is compatible with tools
using archives in this format. It could not be "plugged" easily though at this
time with mainstream backup solutions.

Automated tape devices: At this time I didn't test Brebis with a tape device.

------
fsniper
There must be some better documentation.

\- What are the features? \- How does is check and validate backups? \- Is it
compatible with mainstream backup solutions? \- Can it work with automated
tape devices

I can't find any answers to these questions easily.

------
carlchenet
fsniper:

\- Why do you need a backup checker ? First chapter on the webpage of the
project; link: [http://brebisproject.org/projects/brebis/wiki#Why-do-you-
nee...](http://brebisproject.org/projects/brebis/wiki#Why-do-you-need-a-
backup-checker)

\- Documentation : Second chapter on the webpage of the project; link:
[http://brebisproject.org/projects/brebis/wiki#Documentations](http://brebisproject.org/projects/brebis/wiki#Documentations)

~~~
fsniper
Sorry to inform you that I have gone over these documentation before I've
wrote that comment. Still my questions are not answered with the available
documentation.

Also I never asked about the need of a backup checker.

